# Kinda proud of this shot today



## ibanezcollector (Mar 31, 2012)

shot from today.. Kinda proud of this one looks like I actually know what im doing LOL


----------



## MFB (Mar 31, 2012)

I dig it 

Shooting my guitars were one of the main things I did back when I did photography, and now I don't own if memory serves correct ANY of the ones I used but they photographed well. When I get back home I'll probably shoot a roll or two for my new acquisitions like my Parker and a few other things.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Apr 4, 2012)

Perfect contrast and saturation. I approve!


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 4, 2012)

Indeed a nice shot! detail =


----------



## Blake1970 (Apr 4, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Bevo (Apr 6, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Shawn (Apr 16, 2012)

Very cool. That could actually be used for a Fender calender or catalog pic. Would make a cool poster too.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Apr 17, 2012)

Cool shot. I've basically just been shooting my guitars when I've taken my camera out lately. Not a whole lot to see outside right now, waiting for some better sun, has been really cloudy and gloomy lately. Nothing like shooting some guitar porn.


----------



## McBonez (Jun 13, 2012)

Man that's fucking cool! 

What kind of camera/settings are you using?


----------



## ibanezcollector (Jun 13, 2012)

Casio Exilim EXFH20 have no clue what settings I used at the moment LOL


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 14, 2012)

Camera Maker: CASIO COMPUTER CO.,LTD.
Camera Model: EX-FH20
Image Date: 2008-01-02
Focal Length: 10.1mm (35mm equivalent: 57mm)
Focus Distance: 0.071m
Aperture: f/4.3
Exposure Time: 0.0010 s (1/1000)
ISO equiv: 100
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Center Weight
Exposure: Manual
Exposure Mode: Manual
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: No (enforced)
Orientation: Normal
Color Space: sRGB
GPS Coordinate: undefined, undefined
Software: Adobe Photoshop CS5.1 Windows


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jun 14, 2012)

Agreed, definitely looks like a pro photo!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 15, 2012)

I can't see the picture :c


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 15, 2012)

It disappeared for me as well, it was a nice looking shot.


----------

